# V70.0 with a V72.31



## Maryst (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone know the guidline with coding a v70.0 with a V72.31? I have a clinic that codes both together with a well woman exam. Where can I find the guideline on this. CMS is a puzzle to get thru


----------



## LTibbetts (Aug 26, 2009)

*physical codes*

If the physical includes pelvic and pap we code V72.31. If physical is done w/out pelvic and pap we code V70.0, but we never use both V70.0 and V72.31 together it's either one or the other.


----------



## Maryst (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you. I have been trying to tell her this but she want me to some her some guideline. As far as I know there is no guideline that states word for word "No you cannot use them together" But it is not listed as an additional code to be used like the HPV or the Vaginal Exam code is listed under the V72.31. Thanks for the verification


----------



## kbarron (Aug 26, 2009)

We use V70.0 and V72.31. This shows that a pap was done at the visit. Sometimes a pap cannot be done with the physicial and we only use V70.0
When she comes back we use the office visit code with the V72.31.


----------



## Maryst (Aug 26, 2009)

I mean if a patient comes in for a well woman physical and has a head to toe exam and a pap pelvic exam do you only use the V72.32 or both V72.32 and V70.0. Not if a patient come in one day for the pap and come back for the physicial


----------



## kbarron (Aug 26, 2009)

I do use both, V70.0 and V72.31


----------



## LTibbetts (Aug 28, 2009)

I guess that we have to agree to disagree on this one then. 

I am trying to find the documentation that I was going over the day I first replied and when I find it, I will forward it on to you, Sharea. I still believe that you can choose only one per visit. It may depend on different payers, though, and maybe that is what she means?? I'll send you a PM when I find the articles


----------



## bkp385 (Aug 28, 2009)

We do female exam head to toe and we just use V72.31 and V76.47. Do not use V70.0 in this case


----------



## Maryst (Aug 29, 2009)

Please do send me whatever information you find. Most physicians I have spoken with have told me they only use one but some say they use both. Thanks


----------



## chrisden_7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I code for a family med practice that uses the V70.0 with the V72.31 and will not budge off of it, the last coder to talk with them instructed them to code this way, and without documentation they are not going to change, if anyone has a website or documentation please forward it. Meanwhile, I'll keep looking through CMS.


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is my take on this....if the female patient presents for a complete head-to-toe physicial and a pap and pelvic exam is also done, I would report V70.0 and either V76.2 for the cervical pap or V76.47 for a vaginal pap.  The description of V72.31 says a routine GYN exam or annual pelvic exam.  This implies to me that it should only be used in those cases where the patient presents for a GYN only.  I would never report both codes together.

Just my two cents!


----------

